# **** Another One ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Another Doug-fir deck cut and installed.

I' m gonna have to take a day in the fur shed to sharpen some blades.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine I do say.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

man that looks great.......


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some wide planks there :smile:. Why the narrow boards at the far end? Will the deck get some type of oil finish?

Never saw a deck like that. Around here it's plastic wood or treated pine.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I should have some kinda fancy reason for put'in the three 2 X 8's on the edge to make me seem like a pretty smart fella, but I don't. The 2 X 8 is the flitches that were cut when I was squaring the cant to a 12 X 12 from the log. Theres three 2 X 8's up against the house too so both sides match.

The decks will get a rolling of waterproofing Glen--- something like Thompsons or even one of the new types of poly stains.

The DF planks are way cheaper than the plastic of treated stuff and after a couple treatments, they'll last for years. Theres DF barns up in this country that are well over 100 years old.

A fella can do different things, with different trees, at different times of the year just like the old timers use to do if ya know the tricks of the trade.

Stand'in dead DF--- great for decks--- try use'in Ponderosa, and you'll have some rotten boards in a couple years.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice !! Nothing looks better than natural wood on decks and porches IMO. I know the new stuff is less maintenance, but just doesnt appeal to me. It is like having a stucco sided house in the mountains, lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff! It all makes sense now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sure is purdy Dave.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great! When you go to the lumber yard you go to the real lumber yard. Get the trees and mill them yourself, awesome!


----------

